# SOLUS VM - EXPLOIT



## darknessends (Jun 16, 2013)

Soluslabs Ltd

Sunday, June 16, 2013
01:18:41 PM GMT 0
Dear XXXXX USER

*PLEASE READ THIS INFORMATION CAREFULLY. THIS INFORMATION IS RELEVANT TO ALL VERSION OF SOLUSVM, INCLUDING BETA VERSIONS.*

In the last few hours a security exploit has been found. This email is to inform you of a temporary fix to eliminate this exploit whilst the issue is patched and transferred to our file servers for release.

*Instructions:*

You will need root SSH access to your master server.  You are then required to delete the following file:

/usr/local/solusvm/www/centralbackup.php

Example: 

*rm *


----------



## MartinD (Jun 16, 2013)

Topic already exists: http://vpsboard.com/topic/731-solusvm-vulnerability/


----------

